# On Sale, Postem Here!



## Ruger#3

Post up the on sale deals you find on food and cooking supplies here. This is not a discussion thread, it’s for members to share deals found in a tough time.


----------



## the Lackster

I will start if off guys, here are those $1lb baby backs in the Dills food ad again. Valid through the 12th.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Thermo works has their thermo pops on sale 35% 

https://www.thermoworks.com/thermopop/


----------



## dwhee87

Food Lion still has pork butts for $0.99/lb as of 7/8/22.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Thermoworks 25% any item

http://enews.thermoworks.com/q/inaf...RVdAWUFIT08uQ09Nw4gBGCuB-yje4lB1R15uV5wagdkpg


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Boneless pork loin on sale at Kroger, $1.49/lb, picked me a few up and got some rain checks for later!


----------



## pjciii

Food Lion NC BOSTON Butt .99lb
Till next tuesday 08/02


----------



## ucfireman

Kroger BOGO on Pork butt, bone in.


----------



## ucfireman

pjciii said:


> Food Lion NC BOSTON Butt .99lb
> Till next tuesday 08/02


Saw that, there are a few around in NE Ga too, Royston.


----------



## pjciii

ucfireman said:


> Saw that, there are a few around in NE Ga too, Royston.


I am not sure if the same sale flyer applies. That was the only reason i didn't Say NE Ga. They may price match if nothing else.


----------



## Hoss

Kroger has Hatch chile peppers.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Kroger has chicken leg quarters in 10 lb bag for $.49 a lb.


----------



## Batjack

Jim Ammons said:


> Kroger has chicken leg quarters in 10 lb bag for $.49 a lb.


IF you get there while they're unbox'n them... cooler was slap empty this morning at 9:30 at mine.


----------



## Hoss

Starting tomorrow Kroger has brisket for $1.99.  Salmon $6.99 with digital coupon.


----------



## K80Shooter

Hoss said:


> Starting tomorrow Kroger has brisket for $1.99.  Salmon $6.99 with digital coupon.



 It's supposed to be a limit of 2 briskets but where I went, they didn't care. I did have to ask at the meat counter for them though, none was out on the floor.


----------



## nkbigdog

I went the other day and picked up this one, their were only 4 out


----------



## Hoss

Since we are moving, I only picked up one.


----------



## the Lackster

Hoss said:


> Since we are moving, I only picked up one.


Just got 3 at kroger in hull


----------



## K80Shooter

Boston Butts at Food Lion .99lb Aug. 10th thru Aug. 16th


----------



## Longhorn 16

Publix has prime rib for $9.49 per pound. Not quite as good as the holiday sale but pretty good in today’s market.


----------



## Ruger#3

Saw a display full of Pork Shoulders at Kroger yesterday for .99 a lb.


----------



## trents99

Kroger ad is showing their boneless half ribeye for $6.99lb


----------



## Browning Slayer

Publix Bone In Ribeyes 6.99lb


----------



## Joel

Kroger has brisket for $2.99/lb.  Not quite as good as the $1.99/lb sale from a few weeks ago but still a good deal!


----------



## Shane Dockery

Kroger will have butts on sale for .99 per lbs tomorrow.  Time for some homemade sausage!


----------



## Crakajak

My local Kroger has whole turkeys for .69 lb with card. .49 lb with a digital coupon.


----------



## ucfireman

Publix has turkeys for 0.49 a pound.


----------



## Ruger#3

Kroger marked down the leftover turkeys. Get a dandy to freeze for about $5.


----------



## Kdog

Standing Rib Roast @ Publix $5.79 #.


----------



## dwhee87

Kdog said:


> Standing Rib Roast @ Publix $5.79 #.


Smokin' deal!


----------



## 4HAND

$5.99 at Publix down here.
Didn't deter me.


----------



## Batjack

Grabbed me 2 big ones this morning. Gonna slice 1 and cook the other whole whether "Daisey" like it or not.


----------



## Ruger#3

Butcher cut them up, no charge.


----------



## Hoss

If you missed out on Publix, starting tomorrow Kroger has ribeye roasts on sale for $5.97.


----------



## Jim Ammons

This will be a digital coupon download for one roast only so states my wife.


----------



## Hoss

Jim Ammons said:


> This will be a digital coupon download for one roast only so states my wife.


Good point, I didn’t read the fine print.


----------



## Kdog

Publix is continuing the sale through Christmas.


----------



## Jim Ammons

If you have a United Grocery Outlet in your area standing rib bone in roast are $3.99 per lb. I got a 14.23 1b. whole loin cut and packaged for $56.78 this AM. Sale good thru 12/18/2022.


----------



## Kdog

Jim Ammons said:


> If you have a United Grocery Outlet in your area standing rib bone in roast are $3.99 per lb. I got a 14.23 1b. whole loin cut and packaged for $56.78 this AM. Sale good thru 12/18/2022.


Now that is a smoking deal!


----------



## pjciii

Jim Ammons said:


> If you have a United Grocery Outlet in your area standing rib bone in roast are $3.99 per lb. I got a 14.23 1b. whole loin cut and packaged for $56.78 this AM. Sale good thru 12/18/2022.




Where Is a United Grocery Outlet. Over around Taccoa?


----------



## Beagler

pjciii said:


> Where Is a United Grocery Outlet. Over around Taccoa?


There isn’t any!


----------



## Jim Ammons

For store locations check their website  https://www.myugo.com/locations/


----------



## 4HAND

I grabbed another one (6 lb) in Publix today. Just couldn't resist.


----------



## K80Shooter

If you have a Quality Foods around check out their brisket. At mine it is 1.99lb. I'm sure that is for "Select" but if cooked right you can't tell the difference.


----------



## RamblinWreck88

Got 4 of those rib roasts in the fridge now. 1 for us (starting tonight), 1 for the lady's mom, 1 for my brother, 1 for my dad. Told the boss man about them and he went any got about a 9-lb one yesterday. Glad y'all shared that one, 'cause I typically only check Kroger for deals!


----------



## Ruger#3

Krogers, getem while you can.


----------



## Paymaster

Ruger#3 said:


> Krogers, getem while you can.View attachment 1202398


Got two


----------

